# Foto mit Pfad verschieben



## peymanmr (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man eigentlich eine freigestelltes Foto mit dazugehörigem Pfad in ein anderes Bild verschieben?

Danke im voraus
Peyman


----------



## assi70 (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Pfad zeichnen --> rechte Maustaste -->Auswahl erstellen --> dann Auswahl  in gewünschtes Bild mit dem Verschiebewerkzeug platzieren! 

Gruss Assi


----------



## peymanmr (18. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also ich möchte gerne den Pfad ja auch rübernehmen. Beim ziehen kann ich entweder nur diese freigestellte Ebene oder den Pfad. Wie kann ich aber beides gleichzeitig?

Gruss
Peyman


----------



## Votura (18. Juli 2007)

Du kannst eine Ebene oder auch ein Pfad direkt in ein neues Bild ziehen. Wenn du mehrere auswählen möchtest markiere zuerst die verschiedenen Ebenen oder Pfade mit gedrückter Str oder Ctrl Taste ( Deutsche oder Ami Tastatur) und ziehe diese dann in das neue Bild.

Gruss Votura


----------



## peymanmr (18. Juli 2007)

Votura hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst eine Ebene oder auch ein Pfad direkt in ein neues Bild ziehen. Wenn du mehrere auswählen möchtest markiere zuerst die verschiedenen Ebenen oder Pfade mit gedrückter Str oder Ctrl Taste ( Deutsche oder Ami Tastatur) und ziehe diese dann in das neue Bild.
> 
> Gruss Votura



Hi Votura,

das ist mir schon klar, aber wie funktioniert eine Ebene und Pfad gleichzeitig. Das muss ich ja irgendwie markieren und rüberziehen.

Gruss
Peyman


----------

